# Great North American RV Rally



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Is anyone from here considering going to the Great North American RV Rally this summer?

I was thinking it might be fun with a few Outbackers.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I sent the rally url on to the wife. Her initial reaction was about the same as mine "you really want to spend a vacation surrounded by 25,000 other people and rv's?". I'm not sure if that's the right number, but it would be a bunch of folks. If you want something smaller and informative take a look at LOW. http://www.rvlifeonwheels.com/ It's taking place this year 26Jun thru 1Jul.

It's a pretty good event, but not for kids. We went in 2003 and will probably go again in 2006 -- that's the year we have targeted for retiring and heading out fulltime.

If anyone does want to go to LOW, contact me and I can tell you all about it. And better yet, we could go out to dinner while you are here.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd like to go if nothing else just to see the vendors that will be there, but like you said I'm not sure its my cup of tea.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, 5000 plus RVs in one spot would be interesting to see. I didn't say experience, just a look-see.









Sounds like they would have a great RV show. Maybe a trip during that time to another venue in OR and a day trip over to the Great NARV Rally to take a look.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, the BBB solution might work...


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

The GNA RV rally was held in Hutchinson, KS in '03 & '04 at the state fairgrounds. I went in '03 just for a look-see. It was great to see so many vendors in one place (40-50 I'd say). I was a little disappointed in the RVs though. About 70% were motorhomes of which I have no interest (self-contained mobile homes). I didn't go in '04.

They did make the news though. It rained several days both years.







In '03 they had to call in a bunch of tractors to pull some of the motorhomes out of the mud







(they had sat and sank during the rain). Me, being mean spirited person I am, thought it was very funny to watch.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

We would have love to attend. However, we just booked out trip for 2 weeks to Cape Cod.

Thor


----------

